# Tell me what you think about this TB...



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

He's cute....
I would really like to see some conformation photos of him though. If you're thinking about getting him, please get a vet check done! It's worth it. Also, what are you planning on using him for?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Why does she want to trade him?


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Why does she want to get rid of him? and what is she trading for?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i contacted her asking if she would be interested in a trade for my TB mare who needs some work, but would be beginner safe with work. my mare also knows lower level dressage. i dont have the expierence to ride my mare and work with her so i have to sell. her gelding is beginner safe so thats why i inquired about him. i dont know why shes selling him though.


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

again, what would you be using her for?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

learning on, im just a beginner. the last 2 horses i had havnt worked out. my second horse was sappost to be beginner safe but obviously isn't..im looking for a horse to ride English on an just learn, possibly next summer if i get better id like to show. i think he is a bit old...


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

Okay, well I'm glad that you are looking at older horses! They are the best for learning on. Try him out for a while and ask to take him on a 2 week trial period at your barn (have a signed contract). During that time, bond with him and ride him.. do lots of ground work and get a vet check.


----------



## ka7elyn (Apr 2, 2008)

hey, 
one thing i would be aware of is his age my old tb got arthritise (spell) in his back when he was about 20 ish and i couldn't ride him anymore, i'm not saying dont go and check him out just be careful
but he is gorgous good luck


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My aunts jumper never got arthritis, is that luck or what? He died at 27 from a freak accident but never showed any pain, swelling or lameness from arthritis. The vet even said that it was very strange the horse showed no signs of arthritis. They had him on glucosamine since he was five and started jumping him a six and a half or something odd they knew they wanted to jump him, so perhaps starting early and keeping up with your supplements is a useful.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Abby said:


> My aunts jumper never got arthritis, is that luck or what? .


No, I wouldn't call that luck, I would call that a good senior program and I'm willing to bet the horse had decent conformation  congrats (and kudos) to your aunt!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Abby said:
> 
> 
> > My aunts jumper never got arthritis, is that luck or what? .
> ...


Haha I'll tell her ya said that. She ended up ending her show career with that horse and now trail rides and offers lessons to kids in 4h. If she didn't live so far from me I'd take lessons from her.

-
Anyway, I don't think 19 is that old, if the horse hasn't been jumped extremely competitively, which I doubt for only 3000, they probably have good 7-10 years on 'em before retirement. I doubt you'll still be a beginner in seven years anyway. The downside is that she is that old and that much. You could probably make a better deal selling yours and buying a good beginner horse for a even less that is younger, you'd just have to shop around.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yea i think im guna pass. he looks like a bit much for me anyways...plus the fact thats hes turning 20 turns me off. i was kinda looking for something younger.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I think 10-16 would be a good range.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He is really pretty though. 

You might also look into taking lessons with someone instead of buying. Sell your horse and take lessons - its a good way to find the horse that is good for you and to learn to ride.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

kim_angel said:


> He is really pretty though.
> 
> You might also look into taking lessons with someone instead of buying. Sell your horse and take lessons - its a good way to find the horse that is good for you and to learn to ride.


I agree with Kim. IMHO I'd sell your horse and just use the money for lessons or leasing a good beginner safe lesson horse. That way you will know if riding is something you'll want to continue, you'll be able to ride alot better and feel more confident when riding, and will, hopefully, be able to handle a more high-strung horse or at least one that isn't a beginner horse.

I never would have boughten a horse without first knowing how to ride really well. I waited until I was an intermediate rider to even start searching for a horse. I wanted to be able to canter, jump, and be able to stay on before I bought my own. That gave me a good foundation and also made me more confident. If I would have just bought a horse before an intermediate...I never would have boughten Sonny...why? Cause he's not a beginner's horse.

Take your time while searching for a horse. it took my friend 2 years to find her horse and she said she didn't regret searching that long.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> kim_angel said:
> 
> 
> > He is really pretty though.
> ...


2 years :shock: :shock: :shock: well i think im passing on him anyways i wasnt looking for something over 18 years old so back to my search!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I wouldnt really consider a tb for a beg.
He is nice.
Although you really want something around 15. :wink:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

don't be overly concerned on age. There's a 24 year old horse at my stables and he's kicking better than the 10 year olds.

You want a 'been there - done that' horse. Age or breed should not matter at all as long as that horse will be safe enough for you to ride and build your confidence on.
If the TB has a nice, gentle personality and will build up your confidence...I say go for it. Age should not matter if you ara looking for a confidence builder, IMHO. 

I used my friend as an example of not to rush into buying a horse. She saw many horses she loved, but continued searching for two years...and then she found the horse that she fell in love with.

I searched 6 months for a horse, and I new the minute I rode Sonny that I needed him. You should know right away that the horse is the "one". If you like the horse, but are a little unsure about it...don't buy him cause more than likely you'll regret it later on.

Just my advice, I'm sure there are many here who disagree with it.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> don't be overly concerned on age. There's a 24 year old horse at my stables and he's kicking better than the 10 year olds.
> 
> You want a 'been there - done that' horse. Age or breed should not matter at all as long as that horse will be safe enough for you to ride and build your confidence on.
> If the tb has a nice, gentle personality and will build up your confidence...I say go for it. Age should not matter if you ara looking for a confidence builder, IMHO.
> ...



yea the lady hasnt emailed me back and i really dont think i want him. he isnt what im looking for really. i know breed and age shouldn't matter but i have been looking into Quarter horses between the ages 10-18. also i think 16hh would be a little tall for me since i seem so far from the ground. im looking for something around 14.2-15.3hh. as long as hes the one for me and im making sure hes beginner safe FOR REAL if i buy another horse.


----------

